# Knights or Pirates?



## Kaellpae (May 21, 2012)

Just watched the episode of Knights and Pirates.  I figured that Pirates would win with the better technology for their weapons, but with the testing they did I think that the Knights would have ended up beating the Pirates.

Opinions?

Also. Which is your favorite?


----------



## Sheilawisz (May 21, 2012)

I go for the Knights 100%, take the guns away and the Pirates stand no chance against a Knight's superior training, great courage and absolutely lethal weapons like swords, falchions, maces, shields, morning stars and clubs =)

Deadliest Warrior is a very strange show sometimes- The Knights should have been compared to Viking warriors or maybe the Samurai, why against something completely different to them, like Pirates??

Go, Knights!!!


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (May 21, 2012)

I had the exact reaction you did Kaellpae.  At first I thought the guns would swing it but their testing seemed to lean in the knights favor.  It all depends on the situation, I think.

And I love both, but knights are my favorite.


----------



## Steerpike (May 21, 2012)

Depends on the setting. If they're fighting from ship to ship on the high seas, I give the Pirates the win. If they're confronting one another on an open field somewhere, the Knights may carry the day.


----------



## Devor (May 21, 2012)

Kaellpae said:


> Just watched the episode of Knights and Pirates.  I figured that Pirates would win with the better technology for their weapons, but with the testing they did I think that the Knights would have ended up beating the Pirates.
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> Also. Which is your favorite?



That is the worst episode of Deadliest Warrior _ever_ - at least in terms of results.  They didn't test the gun against the shield, and they gave the cutlass a tie with the longsword, even though it didn't cut through the pig - the last inch tore because the cutlass wasn't as long.

My money in a real fight, based on those same weapons, goes to the knight.  Most likely, they didn't use real black powder but a safer new concoction that wouldn't blow up in their face (not that I blame them).  I also don't think the handcannon would break through both the shield and the armor, but that it broke through the armor is the only reason that they won.


----------



## JCFarnham (May 21, 2012)

What about ninjas 

Sorry. Had to.


----------



## Sheilawisz (May 21, 2012)

@JC: The Ninjas fought Spartan soldiers one on one in another episode, that was fun =)


----------

